
GitKraken v3.0: The Legendary Git GUI Client for Windows, Mac, and Linux - mcone
https://www.gitkraken.com
======
npolet
Am I the only one that much prefers command line git to all these fancy tools
for git? I'm more than happy with the power that terminal commands give
alongside the visuals of branches and commits in bitbucket/github/gitlab
etc...

Am I missing something by not using tools like this? I downloaded it to see if
I was missing anything, and while it looks fairly pretty, I just cannot see
the need for it. I have worked on some fairly large code-bases with many
developers branching and committing and the good ol terminal has kept me up-
to-date with what's going on. I do use the more graphical visuals in
github/bitbucket as a reference to see how messy or clean the branching is and
how far branches are straying from master or parent branches... but that's it.

Someone educate me.

~~~
ebneter
I agree with you. The only use I've ever had for a GUI is to look at a
branching graph, which is significantly easier with a good tool rather than
the git command line. But I'd love to have a simple tool to just browse the
branch structure rather than a full-blown gui. (I mostly use gitk for this
purpose.)

